# Hi from Rural Ontario



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya 
welcome to the forum


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey there, welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome! I live in Ontario too! Lovely weather we're having, eh?


----------



## luv2show (Feb 10, 2008)

Stepher said:


> Welcome! I live in Ontario too! Lovely weather we're having, eh?


Welcome form Ontario again!!!  WOW, there are quite a few people from Ontario on here ! Where abouts are you guys at? I'm about an hour south of london... or three hours south of toronto


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WELCOME!! HAVE FUN CHATTING ON THE HF


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

I live just outside of Toronto, its about a 25 min drive to the DVP.


----------

